# Walmart does not sell ammo around me...where to buy online?



## WildWolf (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a .40 S&W. the local stores want $22-$25 for a box of 50. Where can I buy ammo online for less money? I am located in NY.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't about price but the more you buy the bigger the break. Here's a link.
http://www.ammoman.com/index.htm


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I shoot a lot of .45 long colt at cowboy shoots and have bought from :

http://www.ammodirect.com/default.aspx?tabid=12

I've always been treated well and their prices are competitive.

Hope this helps.

:smt1099


----------



## WildWolf (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks for the replies


----------

